# ASUS 1156 Overclocking Championship



## pegasus (Sep 21, 2010)

Found this while browsing through XS
Seems like a lot of big guys may be participating in this.
Anyone from here?

ASUS 1156 OVERCLOCKING CHAMPIONSHIP Coming Soon.. - XtremeSystems Forums

ASUS 1156 Overclocking Championship


p.s. there is a weekly lucky draw too.
Thinking of trying my luck, if not my l33t overclocking skills.



Mods- please move this if in the wrong section (or already posted before). 


edit: finally managed to post this after many tries. always said message is too short or something.
Same thing ahppned in the morning while trying to start new thread for query on new pc. :S


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2010)

and i hope that oc championship doesnt spoil the already crap mobos.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 23, 2010)

BTW, please do check the rules, etc


> Owners of ASUS notebook, EeePC and EeeTop can also participate in the draws for a prize although they cannot enter the competition.




Jaskanwar sir-
That's all you had to say. 
You seem senior and helpful but what you said potrays you may not have personally owned/used any ASUS mobos ever, forget OCing.

I do not want to derail this thread by carrying this discussion any further- some other time and place maybe. 
But if you have any issues with ASUS mobos at your end, please do start a thread for the same and we can try and take it up with the company peeps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

we dont require to start any thread for asus probs. we all know them very well. 

and yaar dont call me sir i am just 16.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 23, 2010)

pegasus said:


> Jaskanwar sir-
> That's all you had to say.
> You seem senior and helpful but what you said potrays you may not have personally owned/used any ASUS mobos ever, forget OCing.
> 
> ...





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> we dont require to start any thread for asus probs. we all know them very well.
> 
> and yaar dont call me sir i am just 16.


So you say you have never owned an ASUS mobo in your lifetime? 
All you keep repeating everywhere is mostly hearsay and/or issues that have happened much earlier most probably?

I can understand your concern for fellow members.
It's not that anyone denies that people have suffered at one time due to service issues.
But when things seems to be improving and the peeps at ASUS seem to be   trying their best to provide the best support, repeating info that may  have happened earlier or hearsay is also not fair to them.


> _ASUS Unveils the Bigger & Better - E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 Service for  Motherboards __
> E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 - India's Largest Service Network for  Motherboards Now Offers Burnt & Corrosion Warranty on All ASUS  Motherboards & Expands Reach to 798 Indian Cities_


ASUS Unveils the Bigger & Better - E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 Service for Motherboards
A sensible and knowledgeable person provides feedback, a disgruntled noob rants/brand bashes wherever possible.
Sometimes we keep blaming a certain product/brand when the fault maybe somewhere else to begin with.
The good things like instant replacement, credit note offering full refund even when warranty is almost over, etc are usually taken for granted and not posted mostly.
But the bad part gets posted  promptly, mostly with the choicest adjectives. 
This is just as unfair to a brand/manufacturer as it is to us  when we don't get prompt and good A.S.S.

I repeat-
if you or anyone comes across any latest issue with ASUS product quality or rma, please do  start a thread with all details and we can try and take up the issue  with the company guys. *www.erodov.com/forums/images/smilies/smile.gif
I am sure they highly value their customers/fans and will be willing to help anyone and everyone who uses their products.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 23, 2010)

listen, we are all not talking about asus service and all. we are talking abut motherboard quality, the components quality and all which is deteriorating these days...and we cant try each and everything available. we need to take some experiences from others.


----------



## pegasus (Sep 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> listen, *we* are all not talking about asus service and all. we are talking abut motherboard quality, the components quality and all which is deteriorating these days...and we cant try each and everything available. we need to take some experiences from others.


Just talk about yourself sir. 
You seem to post what you post here almost everywhere you get a chance.
And all that after never having owned any ASUS motherboard ever- sad.
ASUS motherboards have been top perfomers since a very long time.
The ROG (Republic Of Gamers) series motherboards have been legendary for blazing performance and cutting edge technology out of the box.
The very first international overclocking championships for extreme overclockers was conducted by ASUS, if i am not mistaken.
ASUS has always set benchmarks for others to follow.

Like i said a few times before- if you have any issues, please start a thread with all details asap so that it can be sorted out. 

Please do read my previous post again and try to understand what i tried to explain, when you are calm.
Your very first post in this thread wasn't related to the topic at all and classifies you as something you surely don't want to be.


----------

